# City: No injury pay for officer



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

LOWELL -- The city has rejected Deputy Police Superintendent Dennis Cormier's application for lucrative injury pay, saying his latest reported injury was not suffered on duty. 
Last month, Acting Police Superintendent Kenneth Lavallee reassigned Cormier to a different management post, overseeing seven captains rather than two. 
In a meeting with Lavallee, Cormier appeared pleased with his new post, Lavallee has said. But less than a day later, Cormier filed paperwork to take an extended medical leave. Cormier said the back injury he suffered while getting out of his unmarked cruiser late in 2005, which kept him out of work for six months, had flared up. 
He has not worked since. 
Police officers and firefighters found to be injured in the line of duty are allowed by state and federal law to collect their salaries tax-free until they recuperate and return to work. 
City Manager Bernie Lynch said earlier this week that Cormier's application was denied. "Based on information we received, it's been deemed that Deputy Cormier's injury is not job-related," he said.

Injury claims are processed in the Law Department by workers' compensation agent Karen Gagnon. The Law Department generally approves more claims than it rejects. The city manager has final say. 
Cormier declined comment yesterday. He can appeal the decision by filing a grievance through the Lowell Police Superior Officers Union. The final arbiter on such cases is the city manager. 
Cormier, 52, a member of the police force for 28 years, was initially injured on Sept. 7, 2005. He told city officials he injured his back getting out of his cruiser in the police garage. The city approved his claim in late October. 
He remained out of work for about six months, collecting his weekly salary of about $1,985 tax-free, which amounted to nearly $52,000. 
Cormier has been out of work since he filed his latest claim, using sick leave or vacation time. Had his claim been approved, any sick time or vacation he used would have been reinstated. Also, tax savings afforded by state law are retroactive. 
Cormier has often been one of the highest-paid city employees. He was the highest-paid police officer in 2003 ($148,281) and 2004 ($153,073). In 2005 he had the ninth-highest pay in the department, $124,330. Last year, he was fifth on the list, with $143,900. 
City Councilor Rodney Elliott, who has pushed the council and the Law Department to get tough with injury-claims investigations, applauded the city's decision. 
"I think this decision sends the right message that from now on the city is going to take a close look at injury claims," Elliott said. "I also think it's important to find out how many cases we have that are outstanding. We need every police officer on the street." 
Currently, 15 police officers and three firefighters are out injured. The Police Department has averaged 18 to 22 officers on injury leave. The Fire Department typically has two or three personnel out injured. 
Solicitor Christine O'Connor attributed the reduced Police Department number, in part, to new initiatives. For example, the city has hired a nurse case manager, Joanne Sargent, and a medical doctor, Richard Zimen, to work closely with injured police officers and firefighters. One major benefit to the city is the medical personnel schedule office visits more frequently and earlier, which can lead to city employees returning to work sooner. 
Christopher Scott's e-mail address is [email protected].


----------



## soup (Nov 1, 2006)

I Don't Know Anything About This Case. All That Came To Mind When I Read It Was "that's The Thanks He Gets For His 28 Years!" The City Should Be Ashamed.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

being a cynical cop, what comes to my mind is a guy who got transferred from a lucrative, overtime laden position, and goes out injured.


----------

